# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  Tuyển thợ phụ thợ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ,

## trungtam1

công việc lâu dài cho thợ thật thà , Tuyển 6 thợ phụ + 4 thợ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh , Tuyển 6 thợ phụ + 4 thợ điện lạnh tại tân phú , 

*CT TNHH DỊCH VỤ SỬA CHỮA ĐIỆN LẠNH MỸ NGỌC*



*Trụ sở chính : 2/2/7 lê thúc hoạch, phú thọ hòa , tân phú

Điện thoại : 0937.164.139 - Gặp Huyền , *0934082768(A hùng)*



****************************************



LƯƠNG THỎA THUẬN 3TR  ĐẾN 7TR

*QUY ĐỊNH** :  Làm việc từ 7h30p đến 5h30 ,* 

Một giấy chứng minh nhân dân

Photo ba giấy cmnd ( công chứng)

Ba tấm hình 4*6

Một hồ sơ sinh việc (đầy đủ)-> công chứng tạm trú tạm vắng



Tuyển 6 thợ phụ + 4 thợ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh , Tuyển 6 thợ phụ + 4 thợ điện lạnh tại tân phú , 

Tuyển 6 thợ phụ + 4 thợ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh , Tuyển 6 thợ phụ + 4 thợ điện lạnh tại tân phú , 

 Tuyển thợ phụ thợ điện lạnh tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ,

----------

